# I-130 and I-846/I-846A help



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been getting all documents ready for my I130 to bring my Husband to the U.S. 

I'm US citizen and he's UK citizen, I relocated to the UK 2.5 years ago and I'm missing home so back to the U.S.

I'm not making enough money in the UK to sponsor my husband so my dad said he would help me sponsor him. From what I understand my dad and I both fill out a separate I846 and both of us send in a copy of federal tax returns plus a copy of his passport to show proof of US citizen. He filled out his just fine but I'm stuck on my part for domicile of country. It's the part that says sponsors mailing address and sponsors place of residents. Do I put my UK address there and then my US residence in the part that says country of domicile?

We also filled out the I-864A as my dad is helping sponsor. With his help we meet the 125% financial requirement. 

I don't believe I need the I-485? 

Do I send in the I846 and I846A with the I130? Or is the I846 and I846A the second part? 

I did call a help line while in the states and the lady said I didn't need the I846A but when we filled out I846 it looked like it was a part of it since he's my father and helping to sponsor my husband. 

Is there a help to fill out this form list. This seems more complicated then my UK spouse visa ekk!! Lol


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You seem totally confused even with with form numbers ..

I suggest you have a consult with an AILA lawyer to put you or the right path
AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search

Ensure you Father knows how onerous that support contract can be


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> You seem totally confused even with with form numbers .. I suggest you have a consult with an AILA lawyer to put you or the right path AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search Ensure you Father knows how onerous that support contract can be


 Yes I am totally confused. I'm not sure if there are any lawyers in the UK. (Where I live now) I was hoping to try to figure this out a bit on my own as I know lawyer fees can be expense :/

Oh and yes my father and I both went over the affidavit form that explains all about it. So we both know what we are in for.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes there are aila lawyers in London and even one in brighton 

or your dad could find one in his hometown


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> yes there are aila lawyers in London and even one in brighton or your dad could find one in his hometown


Just found one off the London U.S. embassy website thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

probably this one ..

US Immigration & US Visa Lawyer London: Expert Green Card and & Visa Services

Kehrela is very good


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> probably this one .. US Immigration & US Visa Lawyer London: Expert Green Card and & Visa Services Kehrela is very good


Thanks I'll give that one a call tomorrow. The one I spoke to today gave me a ridiculous quote and said something about also applying for a work permit which confused me even more as I didn't think one was needed thru spouse visa.


----------

